# can u pls help not sure how start process



## basharat khan (May 20, 2009)

can anybody give me advice on how to get the process started i have spoken to my employer and they are willing to offer me a job in canada, i am currently living in london and i am desperate for a chnage. would like some advice on where to get forms for work permit and general advice from who has been thru simular process. many thanks.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi,

I would go to the website of the Canadian Embassy in the UK (or the country you're a national of). It will have links to the process.


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

www.cic.gc.ca

Has all the details. You will have to refer to the category you will be applying under (Federal Skilled Worker it seems from your post). Good Luck to you.


----------

